# Aviano 725 bathroom



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm looking at a possible change of van. This van looks interesting, but since we're in France, & our only internet connection is through our Kindle, we can't do much research.
Is the bathroom a wet room? When you have a shower, does the water stay in the shower, or does the whole of the bathroom get wet?
Thanks.
Gerald


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Gerald,

hope you are well. See you are still away, lucky so and so.

The bathroom on this van is the same as ours. 
Providing the van is level the water stays in the shower area. We were away last weekend on a CL and used it for 4 days and didn't have any water in the area outside of the shower.

All I can say is that we have been well pleased with ours.

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Dave
Thanks for yout reply. Yes, we're still away, but we have less than 4 weeks left! Nightmare!

My criteria (I think) are A-class & central bed, but we'd really like a bathroom that works like ours, but with a bit more room (if poss).

The search will start in earnest when we get back, but I happened to see a 725 on Ebay and thought it looked pretty cute.

Thanks again.

Gerald en Provence


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Gerard

the floor will get wet beyond the shower doors obviously but thats it, the shower doors on both sides of the shower cubicle will keep everything else dry, they all seem to have the wooden slat base to the shower area which can be removed, we just leave ours in until we get home

John


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Johm
Thanks for the info. Does this mean that you get wet feet if you use the toilet afterwards?

I'm sorry if these seem stupid questions, but I've never seen one, and I can't get a decent picture on my Kindle to check on the internet.

Gerald


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

yes, but the wooden slatted base drys very quickly, after we use the shower, we throw the towel on the wooden base,


----------

